# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > RPG >  POECurrency.com will be the best for buying POE Currency

## clairerr

Recently, the Grinding Gear Games team stated that they will apply PC controller support to Path of Exile on PC. But it is now beta in update 3.17.3. This is good news for me, because I have prepared a lot of POE Aechnemesis Currency in advance to be better. 

Now that it has released the updated patch notes. It also brings more fixes and improvements to the game, which I'm happy with. After all, no one wants to experience bugs in the game, especially players like me [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] to have more fun.

Maybe many players want to enjoy the game to the fullest, and I think the best way is to make yourself stronger. This will allow you to face powerful bosses without fear. That's why [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], it gives me everything I want. And it's very safe and cheap. Well worth trying!

----------

